# need advice on new pellet gun!!!!!



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

i think im going to get a RWS .22 pellet gun (under $250) or the techforce 99 magnum any suggestions on which RWS model or another 800 fps .22 under $250 thanks


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

i have a wichester .177 gun and it was $120 thats all i need , i mean a RWS is a great gun but to expensive for me


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I own the rws model 34 in 22 calliber it droppes squirrels

great gun


----------

